# Mike Meyers Discusses the CompTIA A+ Certification Exam



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Mike Meyers, author of the best-selling A+ All-in-One Exam Guide, discusses some of the upcoming changes to the A+ exams.

Mike Meyers Discusses the CompTIA A+ Certification Exam - YouTube

Although CompTIA has not yet announced the release date for the new A+ exams (220-801 and 220-802), we anticipate that it will happen relatively soon. The 8th edition of the A+ All-in-One Exam Guide is listed on Amazon.com with a publish date of August 24, 2012.

For those of you who are studying for the 220-701 and 220-702 exams, don't panic. Historically, CompTIA has provided a grace period of several months where both versions of the exam will be available. Don't dawdle; go ahead and get that certification knocked out!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Wonder if someone got him a new beard trimmer for his birthday.


----------

